# Wanted non working Fisher Joystick for straight Blade



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Wanted non working Fisher Joystick for straight Blade.

Title says it all.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have one


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I have a fishstick that doesn't work, you want the joystick specifically, or non working controlls in general ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I gotta look, never throw out that stuff. I know I have a dead hand held.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking for Joystick specifically


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> I have one


I PMed you (I think, This new format sucks)


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm away till Monday 
Just realized mine is a western 
I didn't get any messages 
Mine worked last week then it stopped if u want it I will ship it out


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Can I ask, what are your intentions? Always willing to learn something.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> I'm away till Monday
> Just realized mine is a western
> I didn't get any messages
> Mine worked last week then it stopped if u want it I will ship it out


Western is the same just different sticker on top.

Do you take paypal?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No charge 
Send me your address if u want send me back the shipping


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> Can I ask, what are your intentions? Always willing to learn something.


I re work it to make it compatable with my Boss V and Meyer V


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> No charge
> Send me your address if u want send me back the shipping


I started a "private Conversation" with my address in it I think you have to go to your profile page to see it?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Replied


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

theplowmeister said:


> I re work it to make it compatable with my Boss V and Meyer V


I'm interested to know how a controller with only up down left and right could move a v plow all functions?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

me too


----------



## 906Yooper (Sep 7, 2016)

Freshwater said:


> I'm interested to know how a controller with only up down left and right could move a v plow all functions?


 Very interested myself. Didn't think it was possible.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I add 6 push buttons (Left wing in, right wing in, both wings in... right wing out, left wing out, both wings out) and add 2 wires replace the 6 prong plug with 9 prong plug.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Post office closed today will go out tomorrow


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

eeeuuup wish I had USPS hours


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Why wouldn't you just buy the correct controller for the plows? Are planning on making the same connection ends on both trucks so it will run each plow with that one controller your making? Seems like a waste of time and problems down the road.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

OK I see. You change the whole controller. Chevy asks a fair question though. Don't they make a hand held?

Props for the electronics skills.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

It's not a matter of if they make a controller.What I'm asking is are you going to cut the ends off both controller plugs that come into the cab and make them the same so the controller will run both plows? Aren't you worried about blowing a fuse from using a controller that is not designed for that plow,let alone from the same manufacturer?Just seems silly to me to do all this work when you can buy the controller and just plug it in.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

chevyzrule810 said:


> Why wouldn't you just buy the correct controller for the plows? Are planning on making the same connection ends on both trucks so it will run each plow with that one controller your making? Seems like a waste of time and problems down the road.


I mount the controller on the gear shift so I can shift and work the plow without interruption or go searching for a hand held or moving between shifter and controller mounted ... someplace. Its all rite there. the Boss controller is HUGE and I cant mount it on the shifter.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Went out late today


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Went out late today


Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

chevyzrule810 said:


> It's not a matter of if they make a controller.What I'm asking is are you going to cut the ends off both controller plugs that come into the cab and make them the same so the controller will run both plows? Aren't you worried about blowing a fuse from using a controller that is not designed for that plow,let alone from the same manufacturer?Just seems silly to me to do all this work when you can buy the controller and just plug it in.


Why would it blow a fuse?

When Im done the controller IS designed for the plow.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

theplowmeister said:


> I mount the controller on the gear shift so I can shift and work the plow without interruption or go searching for a hand held or moving between shifter and controller mounted ... someplace. Its all rite there. the Boss controller is HUGE and I cant mount it on the shifter.


Stick shift? I see now. Yes a hand held won't work very well with that. And yes boss controllers are ridiculously huge. What do you use for the buttons? Props on some clean work.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Freshwater said:


> Stick shift? I see now. Yes a hand held won't work very well with that. And yes boss controllers are ridiculously huge. What do you use for the buttons? Props on some clean work.


SPST Momentary on 5Amp part# ? I go down to my local electronics store and grab them off the peg board.

Thanks on the Props (what ever that means, new one to me)


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks good to me, and if it works for you, that's all that matters.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

theplowmeister said:


> SPST Momentary on 5Amp part# ? I go down to my local electronics store and grab them off the peg board.
> 
> Thanks on the Props (what ever that means, new one to me)


Props means good job, lol. Sometimes I have to remember not everyone speaks my slang.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Dont doubt plowmeister


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Freshwater said:


> Props means good job, lol. Sometimes I have to remember not everyone speaks my slang.


I had ass u me that it was a form of accolade... so how did it evolve... Pops?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

iceyman said:


> Dont doubt plowmeister


 Doubt every thing you dont understand BUT as why, eventually you may understand.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

theplowmeister said:


> I had ass u me that it was a form of accolade... so how did it evolve... Pops?


Not a clue, been around as long as I can remember. I've been saying it for 25+years.


----------



## joea47 (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe that "props" is an abbreviation of giving someone "proper" recognition for an accomplishment or a task well completed.

Have a great day !!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

joea47 said:


> I believe that "props" is an abbreviation of giving someone "proper" recognition for an accomplishment or a task well completed.
> 
> Have a great day !!


Sounds good to me, I like it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Went out late today


Hay I got it last friday or saturday... Thanks Ill send some $ your way. I have been so busy, Sorry for not getting back.


----------

